# Donations for life-saving surgery for Bambi - PLEASE READ



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

One of our little members is very, very sick. Bambi is 8 months old and just 2 pounds and needs to have open-heart surgery this Friday or she will not live much longer. You can read all about it in this thread:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=38134

A lot of wonderful chihuahua-people members have expressed an interest in helping Robin and her family pay for this very expensive surgery for Bambi, so I thought we should set up a thread to provide the information for anyone that wants to contribute. Please know that Robin did not ask for donations -- we offered because we want Bambi to be able to have the surgery she needs.

You can contribute by sending a donation through Paypal to Robin's email address: [email protected]
Any amount you wish to contribute would be greatly appreciated by her family. She will be posting her vet bill so everyone can see that this is very real. Thanks to anyone who donates or even sends a prayer for Bambi.

Here is a picture of Bambi:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel for Bambi. Hope all goes well for her.
I just donated.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd love to contribute some money for Bambi's surgery.

Could I please have your vet's contact information? I don't feel comfortable sending paypal, but I'd be willing to send some money to the vet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tricia - thanks so much for posting this thread! You worded it just right and the picture is great. She is such a cute little baby. We all are pulling for her!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Tricia - thanks so much for posting this thread! You worded it just right and the picture is great. She is such a cute little baby. We all are pulling for her!!


i agree toataly brodysmom

awwwww the little cutie is in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I'd love to contribute some money for Bambi's surgery.
> 
> Could I please have your vet's contact information? I don't feel comfortable sending paypal, but I'd be willing to send some money to the vet.


Robin is at the vet with Bambi right now getting tests and meds for the surgery. When she gets back, I will have her PM you the contact info


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I just donated I hope she can earn enough money to help her baby get the surgery on time!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Mods can we please sticky this so that people can see the post and possibly offer a donation?


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> Robin is at the vet with Bambi right now getting tests and meds for the surgery. When she gets back, I will have her PM you the contact info


I would like that info too, I am having a problem with the paypal. Thanks Tricia.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

If you check the other threads, Robin and Bambi are at a vet hospital right now, and she gives the phone number as well as the name Bambi is registered under. We don't know yet what is going to take place there, but I'm sure you could call and make a donation directly if you want to.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Bambi's mom needs to make sure to notify the hospital that people may call just to verify that Bambi is a patient there.. I know it is illegal for a veterinary clinic to give out information to anyone besides the owner (s)... so hopefully they are aware of the donations!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just donated, and sent a mass email to my office of 200+ people urging them to donate. Even if 2 people donate I think I'd feel better! I wish I could give bambi and bambi's mom a hug.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow ahra! 

that's great i sent a few emails also to the dog groups i'm in hopefully she'll have enough. even something to help bring the cost down for her family is good


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel horrible that I can't activate my dang PayPal account because I don't have my stupid bank card yet! Does anyone have the vet's address? I will send a check tomorrow!!! 

Or maybe I can auction off one of my treat jars or something and send the money to her... would anyone like to bid on one? I don't know what to do, I feel so helpless and want to help! I even checked my GPS to see how far away they were, I was going to drive there tonight and be there for support, but they are sooo far from me.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that would be nice you could start bids at 50cents/1.00 and people bid on it, fill it with treats.

do something on ebay with them


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will work on something tonight to auction!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that would be great, they could send there "ticket" payment to bambi's mom

then they email you/bambi's mom with info put it in a hat/jar and then you pick the name and it's a win /win thing!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have no words. Thank you so very much. I'm bawling right now.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

at a time like this it is great for bambis mum just to know she is not alone god bless this forum and EVERYBODY on it .


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> If you check the other threads, Robin and Bambi are at a vet hospital right now, and she gives the phone number as well as the name Bambi is registered under. We don't know yet what is going to take place there, but I'm sure you could call and make a donation directly if you want to.


Post the info on your first post so people can find it easily.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Ive read every single thread so far and i am at work now...Bambi looks just like Misty but short haired...Im so upset for you both...............it has actually made me cry. 

Re your husband, men are funny creatures, they dont know how to be open with their emotions and feel like they let you down if they cant look after you and give you what you want (like paying the vets bill)...

Massive massive massive hugs to everyone especially bambi and mummy.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to call this morning and see if I can make a direct donation to the vet's office. If not I'll paypal something tonight.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Id really like to donate now I get the whole picture but will a tenner sufice? im a bit poor, it seems so little against 6000 dollars.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Id really like to donate now I get the whole picture but will a tenner sufice? im a bit poor, it seems so little against 6000 dollars.


Absolutely! Anything that anyone wants to donate is greatly appreciated


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

i am at work right now but will donate as soon as i can!
Bambi is in my prayers, big hugs to everyone!

stay strong for bambi everyone! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Has took me a long time to read all the posts and find out how Bambi is....prayers are with all the family xxx

Paypal - I've just donated and checked with OH as there is a way around paypal taking a fee, given the reason for this payment I would say anyone who donates is fully justified to use the option. When making the payment click on the gift tab and mark it as a gift. This way paypal don't charge for the transaction and the full amount is transferred which is what we ALL want....really sorry guys that I have just logged on...I hope this helps xxx


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I called the vet hospital a few minutes ago and made a $20 donation over the phone with my debit card. The girl I talked to was very nice.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm not sure if people from my office have been donating to paypal (i know that 2 has) but some have been handing me cash for bambi - i've already got $50! I will put this into my accoutn and pay from my paypal at the end of the day.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

My heart goes out to you both. Hope she pulls through okay and is much better for a summer of great walks and having fun 
Im not at all religious but im going to say a prayer for her tonight.
Best wishes x


----------



## michellell (Mar 2, 2009)

Donation on its way. Lots of love.

M (i'm sure i posted but it didnt come up)??


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have just made my donation on PayPal. I hope that this helps in some small way to ease the financial burden that Robin and her family are going through right now. Bless poor little Bambi. I pray that she will be OK.


----------

